# spraying



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

http://youtu.be/pCuKyyZf35A


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

wow...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

no comment


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> http://youtu.be/pCuKyyZf35A


 
Seriously?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

LMAO
Mods
Close this thread NOW


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

were you trying out new help there?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

so how much did you charge to paint the garage door opener ??


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wonder if he left any flashing on that ceiling? lol


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Ughhhhhhh I just figure out why painters get no respect, we have top notch guys like this representing our trade I makes no sense


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

Do u think the HO paid extra for the oversprayed concrete


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

actually it came out really good and the floor we are doing a epoxy coating on so we didn't cover the floors and the concrete we are painting with a masonary coating......no paint on the garage opener we cut around it and rolled out. Im pleased with the final results and so is the homeowner. If any one else has a movie they would like to share I would love to see!


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yea no flashing I used masterHide Flat paint.......Its a garage.....


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh yea and It was only my second time spraying, not bad huh! I am a business owner not a worker. I pay people like you to spray for me.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to say, I have noticed that almost any time someone posts a video showing someone spraying, there are alot of shots taken but no one ever posts a video showing the "proper" way to do it. At least not that I've ever seen. Even a good critique with some pointers for future reference would be better than what typically goes on. Like they say, "Put up or shut up". Just one man's opinion...


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

mpminter said:


> I have to say, I have noticed that almost any time someone posts a video showing someone spraying, there are alot of shots taken but no one ever posts a video showing the "proper" way to do it. At least not that I've ever seen. Even a good critique with some pointers for future reference would be better than what typically goes on. Like they say, "Put up or shut up". Just one man's opinion...


True but that wasn't spraying..... That was RAPING.
I will post a vid of
My spray methods in the next week.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Oh yea and It was only my second time spraying, not bad huh! I am a business owner not a worker. I pay people like you to spray for me.


Dubin, 

You should watch one of your employees spray for a couple of days. This is definitely not how to do it. 

In your video, you were about 3 miles too far away from the surface to get an even coat. "Misting" doesn't get enough film build to protect the surface. 

It's good that you're painting the floors - watching the overspray on the concrete and posts was painful to watch. 

If you wanted to post a video on spraying, you'd be better served posting one where it's done correctly, as in proper technique, backrolling and all surfaces masked - If I were a home owner watching this i'd be fearful for my garage floors, posts, lights and garage door tracks. Just sayin.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

dubinpainting said:


> http://youtu.be/pCuKyyZf35A


 I thought you were making fun of this you found on youtube, so this is you, or one of your guy's?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Oh yea and It was only my second time spraying, not bad huh! I am a business owner not a worker. I pay people like you to spray for me.


You're obviously defensive now. "Not a worker", you say. That's fine. Oh and so you will be our boss it sounds like. If you're going to be the boss man and have some peon do the work, don't you think it would be a good idea to know if your peon/slave/worker is doing a decent job or not? How long will you be in business if you don't know if professional standards are met? I guess you can hire a peon/worker foreman that does...

Keep on pushing. Take what you can and leave the rest. 

What kind of product are you using for the floors?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> What kind of product are you using for the floors?


Masterhide flat...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Also I don't mind giving you advice you actually are trying. So here are my two suggestions based on that video. 

Use and extension the appropriate length needed. 


You are spraying with you wrist and not your arm. 

Skip to 1:10 on the video.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

extension on an 8' ceiling ??? ..........lol hes not a midget for cryin out loud


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ole I am 6'3" and can touch an 8' ceiling flat footed. Anyone not 6' would need one.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd use an extension on a 6' ceiling, just to keep the overspray away from me. The only time I don't use a extension is when I'm spraying tight areas like doors or cabinets.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree its like rolling without an extension pole. You are over working yourself unnecessarily.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

i dont spray that much so ill just shut my mouth but i do appreciate the insight..........


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I'd use an extension on a 6' ceiling, just to keep the overspray away from me. The only time I don't use a extension is when I'm spraying tight areas like doors or cabinets.



To keep the proper distance wouldn't you be holding the gun just above your waist? I can't imagine being accurate like this.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> I agree its like rolling without an extension pole. You are over working yourself unnecessarily.


who cares, its the peon worker that has to work hard for me


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gibberish45 said:


> To keep the proper distance wouldn't you be holding the gun just above your waist? I can't imagine being accurate like this.


It takes practice to be accurate with your wand


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Gibberish45 said:


> To keep the proper distance wouldn't you be holding the gun just above your waist? I can't imagine being accurate like this.


That's what the angle heads are for :1eye:


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

dubinpainting said:


> Oh yea and It was only my second time spraying, not bad huh! I am a business owner not a worker. I pay people like you to spray for me.


Well do the trade a favor and stay in the office ..... Jag off


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would have rolled it.


----------



## dim715 (Feb 22, 2010)

Dubin it's cool man if it's only your second time spraying,homeowner was happy and it was only a garage.just stay a foot away from whatever you spraying,use wrist at beginning and end of each stroke,and hold trigger down all the way per stroke.it's not good to hold and release trigger multiple times per stroke.I'm sure you will get better with time and practice.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

i love under dogs!

straight lines....your approach is what I like. dim17, too.

what everyone says is ok- but give the guy a break.

everyone forgets that there was a time that we all probably had some kind of learning curve....maybe still do.

the way I see it, I think the thing that I would say from your video as for constuctive criticism is this:

More masking. Not many people would want things sprayed over that were not wall surface. not referring to the floor.

I liked your videos. I liked that you were willing to share. I liked the before and afters on other video too.

Looks like people here think your technique could use improvement...maybe watching other videos and more times spraying helps.

how long have you been in business and how long painting?


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I enjoyed the video enough to watch it twice.

Thanks for sharing, Dubin...that took balls.

BTW
I've seen worse technique than yours


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It comes back to the point that wearing whites doesn't automatically make you a painter.

This is an example of how easy it is to call yourself a painter.
This is an example of zero experience with this process, which could be done if you worked for a decent company before starting on your own and calling yourself a painter.

Am I being mean? I don't mean to hurt your feelings, but if I do, hey, it's this kind of thing that hurts our trade. Oh wait, the homeowner is happy. Is this the one that taught you how to fix cracks?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dubin,
I understand your a big business man now and dont do any physical labor anymore but if you ever want to come to one of my sites for a day either myself or one of my foremen would be more than happy to show you a few pointers on spraying. I was lucky enough to learn from a great spray tech and had thousands of gallons under my belt before I went out to hang a shingle. I think most here see inexperience and cocky attitude in your threads that when seasoned guys dont agree with your methods you get very defensive. I dont blame you for being defensive but I would be a little leary of posting a video of myself doing anything for the second time. I'd pull that thing down if I were you. 

The offer still stands..........


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This thread would have gone a completely different direction if the OP was something like this:

My second time spraying. Please if you could help with some pointers that would be great as I would like to improve my skills. Link posted below.


I guarantee if the OP posted something like that he would have received a boat load of good info. One cool thing about paint talk, if you just be yourself and ask for help you will get it. Does not matter what level you are at.

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

He will be alright. Not knowing proper techniques isn't the end of the world. Only way he will learn is time with a gun in his hand. Its a shame no one ever taught him proper spray basics. 

One thing I will say about him is when he gets advice here about the correct way to do something he usually listens. Less than six month ago he was paying his guys 1099, and I think he has come a long way. 

Obviously has a long way to go.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> This thread would have gone a completely different direction if the OP was something like this:
> 
> My second time spraying. Please if you could help with some pointers that would be great as I would like to improve my skills. Link posted below.
> 
> ...


 No I don't think it would have because if he is getting paid to a painting contractor, he needs to know how to perform the job well. What if he bid and won a job that you had bid on, how would you feel?


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

Defensive maybe but cocky no....I'm far from cocky! Maybe I don't have the right technique down but still it came out fine. I might of had one or two spots that needed touching up but other then that the end result was good.

Yes I do have guys that have been around a lot longer then me and know a lot more about painting then me. Being a good painter is not what makes your business successful!!!! Don't get me wrong I'm not a hack I do quality work but I pay my guys to do a good job and that's what they do. I would much rather run arond and get jobs, do sales, bids, invoices, banking, paper work and these are all the things I'm really good at.

Numbers don't lie!!!!! If I'm a "HACK or inexperienced painter Making quote "professional painters look bad", then why has my business tippled since last year. I have already Made well over $100k this year and have numurous return customers who are really satisfied with the work my companie does. Yea you can spray better then me but The jobs keep coming my way so why you are all having fun jerking Off on Painttalk I will be busy making money!!!!

(removed by mod)
Don't bother responding I don't have time for negative BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

dubinpainting said:


> Numbers don't lie!!!!!
> my business tippled since last year.
> 
> 
> !


You should of put one of your good guys in the vid, I thought since you are excelling at sales and marketing, you would of understood the ramifications of doing otherwise...


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I got my feelings hurt today on PT too.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> I got my feelings hurt today on PT too.


...........


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks you for those of you who did post constructive responses. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Next vid, have one of your peon spray techs do the spraying. That would do much more for your marketing.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> ...........


Nice try, Neps...but I already saw your laughing smiley about me getting my feelings hurt.



dubinpainting said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not a hack I do quality work
> 
> Numbers don't lie!!!!! If I'm a "HACK or inexperienced painter Making quote "professional painters look bad",


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> No I don't think it would have because if he is getting paid to a painting contractor, he needs to know how to perform the job well. What if he bid and won a job that you had bid on, how would you feel?


I dunno, I never get bent over loosing a job to someone else. It happens all the time.

There are a vast number of areas in this business. I'm pretty clueless about staining and faux finishes. Just something I don't do. I have been painting for close to 20 years now. I know there are guys and gals here that are experts in the areas that I'm not. 

I Know this one guy who has been painting for 35 years. He has never sprayed, and he would bet his paycheck that he could roll a wall faster then you could spray. lol - just the way he is. I would imagine there are many out there that never got on the spray wagon. 

I have a good friend up in the Marina Del Ray area who is also a license painter and he might bust out his sprayer once a year. Some people just do not believe in spraying, they think the quality drops or something or they just never got the nerve to try it out.

Pat


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dubinpainting said:


> Oh yea and It was only my second time spraying, not bad huh! I am a business owner not a worker. I pay people like you to spray for me.


What are you, Kevin Lawrence?

This is probably what people are considering cocky, Dubin. Its not only insulting to gordo, but its insulting to the "people like" him. 

Many of us as owners are of the school that its important to be able to grab a sprayer, sander, brush, pressure washer, caulk gun or putty knife and show your guys how you need things done. I do this every single day. There are alot of ways to do this, and if you have found a way that you think will work for you for the long haul then more power to you.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks pat, I enjoyed your info.

I like a good story about someone else who is long term painter and doesn't spray. 

I think it is good to be versatile. 

sometimes spraying looks so fake(like a fake tan) and reminds me of no skill. but then again, I could contradict myself.


marina del ray- must be some good quality painting money in that town!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

sagebrush123 said:


> thanks pat, I enjoyed your info.
> 
> I like a good story about someone else who is long term painter and doesn't spray.
> 
> ...


Yea he works in some high end homes, today he was sending me pic messages of a toilet that cleans your butt and then blow drys it while you are still sitting on the sucker. He said his guys did not want to try it out because it would make them gay Lmfao.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

here is the pic he sent.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pat ---

I was punching out a house a few years ago that had one of those in the master bath. I was fixing some base in the master closet and I hear the thing go "off" (water jets streaming and the drier kicking on) and I hear a masculine moan. I thought it was the GC or the plumber messing with me. The house had not even closed yet and I look out and the HO walks past me. I was pissed. I just heard this guy douche his nuts.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

you don't have to be "a gay" to want a clean butt!

also, wanted to add a very important fact for me personally!

I always respected MORE my employers in the past that KNEW how to paint AND run a business. I especially LOVED that they knew what it entailed to do any certain job.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

try it NEPS you may love it!
:devil:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> try it NEPS you may love it!
> :devil:


Who says I haven't? :whistling2:


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> here is the pic he sent.
> 
> Pat


lol at the SOFT option. For those guys out there who are 'sensitive' lol.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I like it when someone posts a pic or vid and everyone has lunch off their azz. 

Some good educational criticisms. 

Keep postin' Dub. and keep diggin' for those jobs. Your biz has probably doubled because you are ambitious.....now what does that say about your economy?? Where Dan?


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't get it, if you would rather be running around racking up all that business, then why make a video of YOURSELF spraying when you don't know how to spray?

You could have had one of the guys spraying, that is if you really have the guys. And if you do have the guys, they were most likely laughing behind your back.


----------

